# swines



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

long story but someone has got my bank details

4 transactions this morning to vodafone,o2,t mobile and orange all within an hour total cost £932

been onto the bank and they make you feel like its your fault

got a crime number off the police but it is down to the bank to investgate

bastards i hope they rot


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

tough luck mate; f#ckers!!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Banks : somehow everything is your fault. :roll:

Hope you manage to get your money back. If the bank was on its toes and watching for suspicious activity like they supposedly do to prevent fraud then four transactions from four different phone shops within an hour should have gone off like a bloody klaxon!


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> Banks : somehow everything is your fault. :roll:
> 
> Hope you manage to get your money back. If the bank was on its toes and watching for suspicious activity like they supposedly do to prevent fraud then four transactions from four different phone shops within an hour should have gone off like a bloody klaxon!


 scooby i agree made to feel like it is my fault

as for sus activity you would have thought they would have twigged what was going on


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

sick of getting calls when I am simply trying to use my own card :? so why they missed yours is a mystery


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

klunts m8 klunts...........hope it gets sorted and doesnt mess ya credit rating up, happy new year btw bud


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

Either going to be:

1) card details sold by foreign staff who work in mobile phone call centres abroad 
2) As above in Uk
3) Card skimmed in a petrol station, with the attendant craftily viewing your card details.

They usually do few small test purchases then a few big transactions....

just think back to where you have used your card in somewhere "dodgy" where the till operator has pulled your card out due to an "apparent" fault

I doubt a man of your calibre would fall for a card skimming device on a ATM.

If they have topped up a phone etc let me know and i'll tell you how to solve the crime.. Forensic telecommunications work is my forte' lol.. * i meant tell you so you can advise the officer in the case.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hope things get sorted swiftly! Good luck


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

GunnerGibson said:


> Either going to be:
> 
> 1) card details sold by foreign staff who work in mobile phone call centres abroad
> 2) As above in Uk
> ...


gunny, defo not been had off in the old card skimming in the shop to sharp eyed always make sure its on the counter and there are no extra wires poking out of it

same with cash tills always check nothing has been added onto it

like you have said me thinks ive been had off somewhere on the net


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We had a load of card details harvested from the Lufthansa site used on our site at work . Very well organised gang from eastern Europe

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

I transfered 5k from my savings account to my current account on the way to VW to put the deposit down on the wife's new car, 10 minutes later my card declined. In that 10 minutes somebody had managed to get the lot of it out in a buiders merchant, I questioned this with the bank they must have a rogue employee, but they ignored me... got me money back after a lot of arguing about 2 weeks later.


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

good news the bank have refunded my account today

i had to sign a form that they will go to the companies with and will claim the money off them

looks like remap fund back on


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

That's great news mate 

Charlie


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

blackpoolfc said:


> good news the bank have refunded my account today
> 
> i had to sign a form that they will go to the companies with and will claim the money off them
> 
> looks like remap fund back on


WOHOOOOO glad to hear it bud


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Gr8 news chap


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] Excellent news!!


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Great news [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

Your passport is just being printed..

In Lithuania.

:lol:


----------



## meTTaleeca (Jul 15, 2011)

glad you got sorted ,i had a similar problem and i was convinced that it was my mobile company at the time that had passed details on.


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

GunnerGibson said:


> Your passport is just being printed..
> 
> In Lithuania.
> 
> :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

blackpoolfc said:


> GunnerGibson said:
> 
> 
> > Your passport is just being printed..
> ...


Thats where our problem came from


----------

